# LED Faucet Light



## InFlux (May 27, 2006)

Not sure if this has been mentioned before, but my wife saw a blurb in the paper about this... :hahaha: LED Faucet Light


----------



## CroMAGnet (May 27, 2006)

Just ordered one for a friend. Might get his son to brush his teeth before bed


----------



## Jumpmaster (May 28, 2006)

InFlux said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned before...



It has...there's a thread on here somewhere about it. Need to get one.

JM-99


----------



## mattyg (Jun 2, 2006)

That's awesome. Anyone know if this replaces the regular aerator? I assume it does.


----------



## taiji (Jun 2, 2006)

this is not for me as this would cause my water bill to soar.


----------



## ACMarina (Jun 2, 2006)

ThinkGeek has them, too..


----------



## freefall8 (Jun 15, 2006)

Engadget had this...

http://www.engadget.com/2006/06/15/equas-light-delight-led-faucet-system/


----------



## Trashman (Jun 15, 2006)

I bought it from the place in the first link (Johnson Smith). I didn't notice the size of the unit or the style of the sink it was installed in, though. We've got lower faucets, so I haven't installed it. I guess I'll, either, sell it, or save it for future.


----------



## Illum (Jun 15, 2006)

I saw something like this before, only it was a car exhaust accessory.

Whereas the "stack gas" creates electricity through this "peltier junction" by the accumulation of heat to light LEDs "ice blue" that surrounds the "bezel"

Good idea none the less, Thinkgeek is an excellent place to buy from..$15.

I would expect this sort of thing to come by quite frequently as technology advances...perhaps built in LED screen that appears and disappears on the "eyeglass wafer" on demand.:lolsign::lolsign:


----------



## bombelman (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm getting this faucet !!
(Maybe from Trashman) hint-hint  poke, poke


----------

